# Have a drink, Zach!



## adiaphane (Dec 18, 2006)

Happy 21st birthday!


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks T!

You better believe I'll be spending plenty of time with alcohols over the next few days!

...and ketones, and aldehydes, and carboxylic acids, and disaccharides, and terpenes, and....


----------



## Heather (Dec 18, 2006)

That's not good for your laptop! 

Happy Birthday, Sweetie.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to the world of legal debauchery!


----------



## bwester (Dec 18, 2006)

Happy B-day man, now get back to memorizing those functional groups 
I hated o-chem so so much....


----------



## Park Bear (Dec 18, 2006)

happy birthday!!


----------



## gore42 (Dec 18, 2006)

Happy birthday Zach


----------



## Gideon (Dec 18, 2006)

Happy birthday Zach, hope you had a great day


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 18, 2006)

Happy 21st!!

Focus your efforts on ethanol neurological effects and female studies and you should be all set 

Jon


----------



## Marco (Dec 18, 2006)

Happy Birthday. Cheers Zach.


----------



## TADD (Dec 18, 2006)

Enjoy it, they come and go so rapidly


----------



## patrix (Dec 18, 2006)

merry meet and merry part, and merry meet again---have a good time with your friends


----------



## Rick (Dec 18, 2006)

Happy Birthday Kido!!!


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes!

After I took a final today I was able to slip to the local pub and have a steak and a glass of Newcastle Brown Ale. The best part is that the photo on my driver's license is from when I was 15.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 18, 2006)

Big deal.oke: 

Lets see if you make it to 30!

Have a happy rest of your life!


----------



## Bolero (Dec 19, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!

21 to drink? Geez if you had grown up in Australia you could have started drinking 3 years ago........lol


----------



## gonewild (Dec 19, 2006)

Bolero said:


> Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> 21 to drink? Geez if you had grown up in Australia you could have started drinking 3 years ago........lol



Something tells me he did! :rollhappy:


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Zach!  Many happy returns...!!! :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2006)

Ahhh, I remember when the drinking age in NYC was 17. When I was 21 I had the most interesting time w/ a 17 Y.O. cutie in a bar....


----------



## Leo Schordje (Dec 19, 2006)

NY Eric, make sure the statute of limitations has run out before you tell us more. 

Zak, Congrats on the birthday. You guys make me fell old, why I've got warrants older than Zak. (actually, they have all expired - I checked)

Cheers - Leo


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2006)

Leo Schordje said:


> NY Eric, make sure the statute of limitations has run out before you tell us more.
> 
> - Leo


 The stupid 18 y.O.'s gave up the right to drink when we let "the actor" become President. It's funny that people talk about how Reagan had great timing and inflection and inspired people in his speeches; gee the man was a professional actor!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 20, 2006)

NYEric said:


> The stupid 18 y.O.'s gave up the right to drink when we let "the actor" become President. It's funny that people talk about how Reagan had great timing and inflection and inspired people in his speeches; gee the man was a professional actor!


I've thought of that many times.


----------



## Heather (Dec 20, 2006)

mmmmmm...... ketchup.........I mean....
besseae.....


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 20, 2006)

Heather said:


> mmmmmm...... ketchup.........I mean....
> besseae.....


Ah, yes. Ketchup -- the vegetable...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 20, 2006)

Don't get me started on Reagan....I've always said that I will not talk politics on an orchid forum....usually before I get started....Not only did he raise the drinking age (hey, I never even drank a full beer until I got to college...thought it tasted like...well, you know....then the first day of college, and they were pouring it for us! 'nuff said on that count...........) but he switched the start of daylight savings time to early April....now, I grew up with DST at the end of April..days were long enough to not have problems adjusting..but when it switched to early April, I discovered how exhausting it could be...takes a week to recover! And now, everyone's favorite president wants to set it 2 weeks earlier and 2 weeks later (maybe he is the reason that people seem so inclined to look favorably on Reagan these days....I guess the bunyons feel better when the hemorrhoids act up....) Take care, Eric


----------



## Marco (Dec 20, 2006)

NYEric said:


> Ahhh, I remember when the drinking age in NYC was 17. When I was 21 I had the most interesting time w/ a 17 Y.O. cutie in a bar....



ahhh you awarded stud you oke:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2006)

*Oldies but Goodies*

Ahhh, Studio 54, The Mudd Club, and pre-AIDS encounters...


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 21, 2006)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I guess the bunyons feel better when the hemorrhoids act up....


:rollhappy:


----------

